
Berlin Clubs stream live electronic music - zwaps
https://en.unitedwestream.berlin/
======
adriand
Here's a link to the donation page in English:

[https://www.betterplace.org/en/projects/77946-save-
berlin-s-...](https://www.betterplace.org/en/projects/77946-save-berlin-s-
club-culture-in-quarantine)

This is a great initiative, but man, it really brings home the fact that we
are truly in danger of losing so many cultural things that matter. It's truly
heartbreaking. I suppose each of us now have to choose what to support. And
now that I think about it, I'm going to email the ED of my local orchestra,
hpo.org, and suggest they copy this initiative!

~~~
roskilli
The Melbourne Symphony Orchestra is doing just this, and it’s been pretty
successful they believe (!)

[https://www.mso.com.au/contact/mso-coronavirus-
statement/](https://www.mso.com.au/contact/mso-coronavirus-statement/)

------
squarefoot
What are the chances we can develop a way to stream good quality audio back
and forth at acceptable latency (a few ms max) to make possible for bands to
play live, each member from different locations? It would probably involve
using dedicated connections plus axing a lot of security infrastructures to
reduce latency, and make the remaining predictable.

~~~
jonrimmer
Sadly latency makes this almost impossible. However, the guy who made Winamp
came up with an interesting solution to this:
[https://www.cockos.com/ninjam/](https://www.cockos.com/ninjam/)

The idea is, everyone's playing is delayed by one measure, so they are playing
along with people from the past, while everyone else is playing along with a
past version of them. Kind of crazy.

~~~
gdsdfe
that's actually a very good idea! thanks for sharing this.

------
llcoolv
The autorities must have cracked down on corona parties -
[https://imgur.com/grTlPcP.png](https://imgur.com/grTlPcP.png). Apologies for
providing a screenshot, but it is really funny how the two headlines mix
together :D

~~~
baxtr
"funny" might be not the right word for this kind of mix

------
2019-nCoV
Sadly, many Berlin clubs were close to closing even prior to C19.
Griessmuehle, one of the clubs hosting this event, was facing imminent closure
as late as January. Hopefully this scene will thrive in the post-pandemic
world of reinvigorated rent prices.

------
randycupertino
The guys on it right now are rocking out but are not standing 6ft away from
each other! :)

German surf band rocks out in bare feet and a plant taped to their microphone
stand!

Excellent link- thank you for posting this- totally uplifted my spirits on a
mentally rough day.

edit: Here's the band's youtube page and their about us blurb:

> il Civetto is a balkan/swing-gipsy-pop-whatsoever-band based in the
> beautiful city of Berlin. We're also touring a lot, so check out our
> facebookpage, we might be playing in your hometown ;)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/ilcivetto/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/ilcivetto/videos)

------
chvid
Absolutely world class DJ set right now.

~~~
vincentmarle
Caleesi is phenomenal, here's her SoundCloud:
[https://soundcloud.com/caleesi](https://soundcloud.com/caleesi)

------
m1
I can get into Berghain finally!

~~~
IAmEveryone
Fridays don’t count.

------
steverb
Lot of that going on locally too as musicians try and stay afloat.

[https://www.knoxnews.com/story/news/2020/03/20/knoxville-
mus...](https://www.knoxnews.com/story/news/2020/03/20/knoxville-musicians-
live-streaming-concerts-postpone-cancel/2876470001/)

------
roberto
I saw the same thing happening in Brazil, bars are paying their artists to
stream live.

Here's one of the feeds:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2M9IRp0zRg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2M9IRp0zRg)

------
thecybernerd
I miss Turntable.fm

~~~
jason_zig
Check out JQBX ([https://www.jqbx.fm](https://www.jqbx.fm))

------
noizejoy
Maybe a better title would be “Berlin Clubs live stream music”.

------
bmsleight_
Wow, I think I found a new genre of music I love!

~~~
IAmEveryone
It usually takes MDMA to fall in love with this music, so you must be a
natural...

Here’s my all-time favorite set, at least the first 10 minutes:
[https://soundcloud.com/britta-1/britta-bnders-bachstelzen-
fu...](https://soundcloud.com/britta-1/britta-bnders-bachstelzen-fusion-
festival-2016)

------
Havoc
Website appears to have just taken down my PC.

Opened tab, everythings slows down instantly, then black screen.

Brand new 32gb ryzen 3700 build that's otherwise stable (memtest, games etc)

~~~
zepearl
Fyi page uses only 1 CPU core on my notebook (Linux, Google Chrome without
addons, embedded Intel GPU), CPU clocking down to 800-1200Mhz... .

~~~
Havoc
I'm glad it works for you.

That's entirely missing the point thought. This page took down a 8 core 32gb
machine but seems to work fine on a 1 core notebook.

Something is very fkd here

------
gdsdfe
That Sunday lineup is great

------
anentropic
seems to be a DJ rather than live music

~~~
zwaps
Live DJ, live mixing.

There's a drum kit in the background if that helps :P

~~~
anentropic
maybe I just logged on at the wrong time and there'll be some live music later

it's a nice idea anyway

~~~
zwaps
I guess it's nice for people who like electronic music. The Berlin scene is
known for having some of the highest quality clubs and performances in the
world.

If you were looking for other genres then I apologize. It's only going to be
electronic music of some form.

~~~
squarefoot
Not my genre (prog rock), but I'm enjoying it. Unfortunately I could get only
a glimpse at the previous band, however the Sorry Entertainer DJing now seems
quite a talented artist. Big thumbs up for the initiative!

